# Dry hopping into secondary



## brewtopbeer (7/4/15)

5.25 gallons
1.067 OG
7.5 SRM
75 IBU's

Nottingham yeast ( danster )

DME 3kgs plus 300 grams dextrose
3/4 lb. Crystal 40. 250 grams
1/2 lb. wheat. 250 grams

1.1 ounce Columbus, 60 min, 30 grams.
.7 oz centennial 15 mins 20 grams
.7 oz simcoe, 15 min 20 grams
.5 oz Columbus, 15 min 10 grams
.7 oz centennial, 0 min 20 grams
.7 oz simcoe, 0 min 20 grams
.7 oz Columbus, 0 min 10 grams
.5 oz centennial, Dry Hop 7 days 14 grams
.5 Columbus Dry Hop 7 days 14 grams
.5 oz Simcoe Dry Hop 7 days 14 grams

Hey guys I have just racked this beer into my secondary it's been 3 days and I'm worried that my beer might taste a little grassy, i have read it's better to dry hop ( 5 to 7 days ) any thoughts on this recipe or does the dry hop schedule sound ok for this IPA? I havnt done this before so it's new to me. Cheers


----------



## Kranky (7/4/15)

Seems pretty light on to me but I often dry hop at 10g/l and that's not for everyone. The beer should be fine barring incident. If you are going to bottle condition some of the oil from the dry hops will dissipate.


----------



## brewtopbeer (7/4/15)

Yes I will be bottle conditioning, I have read that the hops should drop all the way to the bottom between 5 to 7 days so hope it all goes well. 10g/l that's a fair bit, does your beer taste grassy? Do you bottle condition? How long do you leave your beer before tasting with all those dry hops?


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

Some hop types are more inclined to grassiness than others. Taste your beer after a couple of days and ascertain the level of hop. Package if it's getting too much.
When I've had more character than preferred from dry hop (I'm not into massively dry hopped beers anyway), I've found time, carbonation and patience work well - those flavours integrate/dissipate


----------



## Kranky (7/4/15)

The hops dont always drop out but if you cold crash they will. Keep in mind some hops will drop to the bottom of your fermenter from the first day and the samples you are tasting will be a lot more hoppy then the rest of the beer.

I keg and force carb so I start drinking my beer the day I keg, usually. I find that after the beer is chilled any remaining hops in the beer drops to the bottom and is drawn on the first pour, which I usually tip. The beer never tastes grassy to me, it could to other people though. What I do find is the the beer changes from day to day. Not a lot but it does become a little bit less hoppy every day. If the beer lasts past the 3 week mark it is a lot less hoppy.

I'd suggest you just stick with your recipe and when it is ready see what you think about it, then decide what adjustments to do next time you brew it.


----------



## brewtopbeer (7/4/15)

Cheers manticle for your feedback, I will taste it now and see, what will happen if I like the flavour then bottle it and the hop pellets are floating while I'm bottling? Will this ruin flavour and aroma?


----------



## brewtopbeer (7/4/15)

Cheers kranky, I will be kegging in the next couple of months and I'm looking forward to it. Thanks again mate


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

Bit if floaties generally doesn't hurt although in some instances, they may encourage gushing.
If the flavour is right, you could gently transfer so you leave behind the bulk of sediment and let settle a bit more.


----------



## brewtopbeer (8/4/15)

Cheers manticle appreciate it. Take care and talk again soon.


----------

